# Moray 700l filter, is it working?



## Gilby1989 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a moray 700l filter and don't know if its working on my aquarium. Iv put it in the water with just the top not submerged, and with the straight outlet attached. Iv plugged it in and the filter is making a noise but I can't see any bubbles coming out of the filter for eg?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't you just put your hand in front of the outlet and feel for the flow of water


----------



## Gilby1989 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok really stupid question now. Which way does the filter have to go in? Power cable end first?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.aquaone.co.uk/documents/MorayInternalFilters.pdf


----------

